# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Vatertag in Thailand

## Enrico

Vatertag in Thailand

----------


## Robert

Der Termi fehlt noch für 2007 und außerdem wird der König dieses Jahr 80!

----------


## Joseph

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, fragt man jetzt wann der *Vatertag* ( วันพ่อแห่งชาติ) in Thailand ist? (Die Frage ist eigentlich zu einfach...)

Wenn das wirklich die Frage sein sollte, hier ist die Antwort:

am 5.12.  An diesem Tag wird der König 80.

Schon am 28.11. wird man zu Ehren des 80. Geburtstages vom König drei neue Banknoten ausgeben: 1, 5 und 10 Baht. Obwohl der Nennwert zusammen nur 16 Baht ist, wird man die Noten für 100 Baht verkaufen, mit dem Gewinn will man ein karitatives Projekt des Königs unterstützen...

Joseph

----------


## Dieter

Lustig in Thailand finde ich das Alkoholverbot (Geburtstag des Koenigs) am Vatertag.

----------

> Lustig in Thailand finde ich das Alkoholverbot (Geburtstag des Koenigs) am Vatertag.


...wurde vor etwa acht Monaten aufgehoben.

----------


## Dieter

Tatsaechlich? Letztes Jahr wurde es noch strikt befolgt und meine Vorraete erfreuten sich grosser Beliebtheit.

----------

